# Am i doing this right?



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im not new to owning a tortoise,
Ive had my redfoot tortoise for about 2 1/2 years it seems pretty healthy but just wanted to make sure....
I purchased her from a pet shop...iknow....iknow.....
With slight pyramiding it has definetly not got any worse and i knw it cant grow back into its pyramiding,
I feed her every other day....(do a day miss a day)
I feed.....Lettuces,(not iceburg),Red cabbage,greencabbage,dandelion leafs,dandelion flowers,sweetheart cabbage,sweet lettuce,mushrooms,mix salad bags...stir fry mixes..apple,pears,peaches,plums,mango,butternut squash,watermelon,honeydue melon,orange melon (unkown),grapes,kiwi,dog food..(not alot)...pinkie mice....going to buy some frozen chicks,she finds insects in the garden,grazes on grass,wild flowers(non toxic),
and much more but my mind has gone blank...i sprinkle cuttlefish powder over the food every other feeding! 

Setup...
I have a tortoise table plastic base,zoomed forest floor substrate,zoomed sphagnum moss,fake plants,waterbowl,humid hide,cuttlefish to munch on,
2thermometers and 1 hygrometer 82oF on warm side 25oC on cool side,bared lid,i put plastic seethrough lid sorta' thing to cover over 3/4 of table to keep in humidity,a basking bulb a heat matt no uvb because i read on this forum you do not need one if they have the right diet and get outside,
My tortoise gets out everytime the weathers good as i live in UK recently its been really nice and shes been out everyday for the last week! 
I mist her 4 times aday (morn,dinner,evening,night) bathe her 3times a week?

i have a outdoor cage that is temporary that gets put away it is tied together with garden ties and easy to move around i put a big water tray in it 2 hides, food and she has alot of grass, and dandelions,
My tortoise is a male and he is 5yrs old (about) and 6inches!-in carapace length.
I named him tiago pronounced-TEE-AHH-GOO 
Look in my signature for picture of him,
Thankyous' and pleases' all around,
Much love! x x x x 

i have a outdoor cage that is temporary that gets put away it is tied together with garden ties and easy to move around i put a big water tray in it 2 hides, food and she has alot of grass, and dandelions,
My tortoise is a male and he is 5yrs old (about) and 6inches! in carapace length, 
Look in my signature for picture of him,
Thankyous' and pleases' all around,
Much love! x x x x 

Is this okay am i caring for him well,? 
My parents say he is better fed than they ever will be? 
Please tell me am i a good parent?


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

I would say what you have outlined is good  really good.....I do not host Redfoots so hang around a bit and see what else is offered up


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

thank-you


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good setup to me!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

thank-you!


----------



## River14 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness me do red feet like pinkies? Thats a rather extreme tortoise. I like. How do they eat such things, whole or bits?

Its just i was in a reptile shop nd I saved two rats pinkies. Do they honestly love pinkies Im rather impressed given their beaks.

My rats are now a year old and rather lovely. I call them Madge and Richie. I have someone to look after them as I hate rats tails.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

yes a redfoot needs animal matter he wil eat the tail first and then rips its head of with his nails then hee eats that...GONE


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 28, 2011)

You are doing fine Tyler. Sit back and enjoy them!

And yes- Red-foots and several other tortoises LOVE pinkies. They are not a great diet item- a bit fatty and very low in calcium (too young for bones to have formed) but a fine treat. The age and size called 'hoppers' are better, but emotionally harder to feed and a bit more disgusting to watch (pinkies however do not bother me at all.)


----------



## Angi (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh yuck! I will not be getting a redfoot!


----------



## HLogic (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyler, would you adopt me as your next tortoise?


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds Great Tyler!
Enjoy your Red Foot.
I know they are more unusual in the UK too so maybe you don't see too many others around?
Great job


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank-you all soo much and sorry i was mistaken i do feed hoppers the ones with a slight bit of fur?...
Haha thank-you all very much youve' put a BIG smile on my face and,
'Hlogic' sure  haha
Angi-Theyre' lovely dont let feeding them put you of they have great personalitys! Thank-you all again! 

IM REALLY IMPRESSED NOW THANK-YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## anhtu (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks 
web cam to cam
lelo insignia


----------

